# I hate the Smell



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Of Shrimp Shells in my Garbage which is next to my computer. My fish tank is on the other side so when i unthaw the shrimp then peel the shells off it reeks up my can haha. Think putting them in a plastic jar then tossing it out when full? haha

Sucks my p's wont eat the shells


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

I know what you mean I hate that smell to.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

So throw them outside when your done peeling them...


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Mattones said:


> Of Shrimp Shells in my Garbage which is next to my computer. My fish tank is on the other side so when i unthaw the shrimp then peel the shells off it reeks up my can haha. Think putting them in a plastic jar then tossing it out when full? haha
> 
> Sucks my p's wont eat the shells


You should get a lid for that garbage can. My p's doesnt eat the shells also. I also have the scented trash can liners which helps alot. or have a can of lysol or a disinfect spray next to your garbage can.


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

zippa said:


> So throw them outside when your done peeling them...


this is what i do.


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

I assume your buying fresh from the frozen deli shrimp? I know some frozen shrimp I've used in frozen mixture foods have already had the shells removed, but they were pre-packaged shrimps.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

flush it down the toilet


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i through my down the sh*t bowl...! flush the stink away...


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

why not get shellless shrimp? its what i do


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

When I pill the shell I dont think about the stink untill after I smell it in the trash can. Then I'm like sh*t.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Sangre_Roja said:


> When I pill the shell I dont think about the stink untill after I smell it in the trash can. Then I'm like sh*t.


lol, i hate strong fish smells, when i run my shrimp under hot water to dethaw it i rip them in half because they are big prawns, then i smell my fingers and its sick


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

just prep your whole package of shrimp when you get it. deshell all of them at once toss the pile of shells and cut the shrimp into bite sized chunks. Then put them in a plastic baggie or in some celophane and flatten them out. Then when you wanna feed the fish just break off as much as you want to feed them and toss it in the tank.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> just prep your whole package of shrimp when you get it. deshell all of them at once toss the pile of shells and cut the shrimp into bite sized chunks. Then put them in a plastic baggie or in some celophane and flatten them out. Then when you wanna feed the fish just break off as much as you want to feed them and toss it in the tank.


theres using your mellon, only if i was up for it when i got the bag lol...


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> just prep your whole package of shrimp when you get it. deshell all of them at once toss the pile of shells and cut the shrimp into bite sized chunks. Then put them in a plastic baggie or in some celophane and flatten them out. Then when you wanna feed the fish just break off as much as you want to feed them and toss it in the tank.


You just toss it in without thawing it? is that an OK thing to do?


----------



## RAZ31 (Jan 9, 2007)

I do the same as BlackSunshine . Buy fresh food every month prep the batch (takes about an hour) freeze in bags flat then break off and thaw in a glass of warm water. 
Bingo your smells are gone.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Sounds like some good ideas!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ya shrimp smells pretty bad


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

skubasteve! said:


> just prep your whole package of shrimp when you get it. deshell all of them at once toss the pile of shells and cut the shrimp into bite sized chunks. Then put them in a plastic baggie or in some celophane and flatten them out. Then when you wanna feed the fish just break off as much as you want to feed them and toss it in the tank.


*You just toss it in without thawing it? is that an OK thing to do?*
[/quote]

its better to thaw it just so it doesnt have to dethaw in they're stomach, and its easier for them to chomp and get a good bite on it


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

skubasteve! said:


> just prep your whole package of shrimp when you get it. deshell all of them at once toss the pile of shells and cut the shrimp into bite sized chunks. Then put them in a plastic baggie or in some celophane and flatten them out. Then when you wanna feed the fish just break off as much as you want to feed them and toss it in the tank.


You just toss it in without thawing it? is that an OK thing to do?
[/quote]

woops! No heck no! I run the peices under cool water to thaw them out to a point. not hot enough to cook them as hot wter from the tap is hot enough to cook shrimp. lukewarm.


----------



## ricmcusa (Feb 27, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> just prep your whole package of shrimp when you get it. deshell all of them at once toss the pile of shells and cut the shrimp into bite sized chunks. Then put them in a plastic baggie or in some celophane and flatten them out. Then when you wanna feed the fish just break off as much as you want to feed them and toss it in the tank.


You just toss it in without thawing it? is that an OK thing to do?
[/quote]

woops! No heck no! I run the peices under cool water to thaw them out to a point. not hot enough to cook them as hot wter from the tap is hot enough to cook shrimp. lukewarm.
[/quote]

I just quarter mine shell and all when frozen. Rip the tail off run them under water and my RBP eat them shell and all.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Guys, shrimp and fish should be thawed in COLD water...it doesn't take much longer and is safer for you and your fish! Didn't your mommas ever teach you anything?


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

You guys should be feeding the shrimps with their shells on. Shrimp shell is high in carotene and its what helps bring out the red, orange color in Piranhas. Just throw in the Shrimp with the shells on, trust me, your Piranhas will eat them.

Hater


----------

